# Baby LA



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got him at only about 9 days old when my boyfriend bought him as snake food... I ended up with him.









He bonded with me from the start. My friends decided to call him Little Alex.









Hard to tell, but this was him eating... Something he knew how to do VERY well!










Rip baby boy... You did so good.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about LA :'( Thanks to you, you gave him the strength to experience a longer and more loving life than fate had originally picked for him.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had my fingers crossed for this little guy. He seems like he had such a good home with you.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

:[ Poor thing... You did a great job taking care of him. I, like everyone else, had my fingers crossed...


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*cry cry*

He had a great life with you. I still wish it wouldve lasted longer.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I was really into reading on how he was doing in your original post when you had first gotten him and to hear he passed really broke my heart, as I am sure it did yours. But just remember, he would not have had a life at all if it were up to the snake. You took that baby into your care and did all you could to help him survive. Sometimes fate deals us nasty hands, but he is safe now. 

May his young soul rest and enjoy his stay at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alethea said:


> I was really into reading on how he was doing in your original post when you had first gotten him and to hear he passed really broke my heart, as I am sure it did yours. But just remember, he would not have had a life at all if it were up to the snake. You took that baby into your care and did all you could to help him survive. Sometimes fate deals us nasty hands, but he is safe now.
> 
> May his young soul rest and enjoy his stay at the rainbow bridge.


Bless your heart 
Thank you!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're welcome ^^ I made this for little LA <3


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Is my image showing up in my previous post? D:


----------

